# 2015 Chevy Silverado Morimoto XB Projector Headlamps - A review



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The only problem I have with the newer headlight assemblies are that they are not aimed. LED's scatter light and are not containable making it difficult for oncoming vehicles to see through them. I especially abhor the new LED's on Jeeps. Sounds like a good installation from what you have described. Let us know how they work out.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Disclaimer: I feel this reply is on topic because it addresses two issues the OP raised: vehicle defects & safety.



> Numerous complaints have been made to GM about this issue but the company insists the headlamps meet DOT requirements and therefore no action on their part is warranted.


GM is probably right. Makes me wonder about the DOT, it brings to mind "Captive Regulatory Agency".



> made my night time driving safer.


For you, maybe.
The light may bother other drivers & so make overall hwy driving less safe.
The Insurance Institute for Highway Safety (IIHS) may have a word to say on this.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

These are not simply LEDs in a reflector housing. They are projector LEDs which uses lenses to make the light more focused as opposed to a scattered light from a reflector. 

Additionally, I was careful to ensure the lamps were properly adjusted. I drive to work at 4:30 am everyday. Not once since I installed these headlamps has any oncoming traffic ever flashed their lights at me.

Before this truck, I had a 00 Silverado. The headlamps on that truck were significantly better than the 2014/2015. 

Despite GMs claims on the adequateness of OEM lights, they made major changes to the headlamps beginning with the 2016 model which leads me to believe they were forced to accept the fact the 2014/2015 models were in fact deficient.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The Retrofit Source has these for $1305. However, they usually run sales 2-3 times per year. The discount can be up to 25% for Black Friday.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Are they DOT approved? I have seen many that are not.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> Are they DOT approved? I have seen many that are not.





Drachenfire said:


> This headlamp features Kuria Optic Bi-LED projectors. The beam is projected through a 3in optically clear lens *which meets & exceeds all SAE, DOT and FMVSS 108 standards* once they are adjusted properly.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Good to know. I would look to see if they actually have DOT and SAE approvals actually indicated on them. If DOT required a minimum output and they exceed it, they meet their statement that they exceed the standard. However, they might be too bright or not focused correctly. Our state inspectors are supposed to check but most don’t. I bought some years ago that were proported to be approved but they were not. The vendor continued to insist they were although they were not. They are in my barn.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Just because they meet DOT standards does that mean they're actually approved?

Like something might meet UL standards, but until it's actually submitted to UL for approval, it's not UL listed.

e.g. Morimoto shows the '16-18 models as DOT approved on their site, but only lists the '14-15 models only as meeting DOT standards.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

According to the Department of Transportation's (DOT) National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA): 

_"DOT does not approve any motor vehicles or motor vehicle equipment items as complying with all applicable FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards ). That is instead the responsibility of the vehicle or equipment item's original manufacturer."_ [1]

"DOT Approved" is a marketing term used by manufacturers to state their product meets the DOT Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FMVSS) Standard 108 for vehicle lamps. 

That being said, I contacted Morimoto and their response stated,_ "These Morimoto headlights are compliant with DOT safety standards FMVSS-108, *making these assemblies fully street-legal*."_ (emphasis mine)


----------

